# using BIN Shellac Base Primer Sealer



## joefromcal (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello, I'm getting ready to primer some wood paneling in my family room and have read some excellent advise that I should use BIN Shellac Base Primer Sealer. I got some and was reading the directions where it talks about using a brush, roller and then about spraying it on. Right after this it mentions using a NIOSH approved respiratory protection, etc. My question is, is that only necessary if a person sprays it or should I even get one a NIOSH approved respiratory if I plan to brush it on? Also, can anyone recommend a good NIOSH approved respirator? I've seen a 3M product but don't know much about em. Thank you, Joe


----------



## newbpainter (Mar 25, 2009)

BIN is good stuff. I rolled BIN in my entire kitchen because of some stubborn grease stains that were trapped behind joint compound. (the guys who replaced a segment of the drywall didn't clean the other areas before they taped the seams) I didn't use a respirator and I was fine. The fumes from the ammonia that I used to clean the brushes was far more stronger than BIN.

Oh and BIN got the job done. Blocked grease stains...thats good BIN.

In my newbpainter opinion, I would say if its only a one weekend thing, you'll be fine without a respirator.


----------



## newbpainter (Mar 25, 2009)

fast1 said:


> how much is it and where can i get a good price for it?


It's available at most paint stores and most big box stores. I know homedepot carries it. Less that 20. What do you plan on using it on?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

My question is, is that only necessary if a person sprays it or should I even get one a NIOSH approved respiratory if I plan to brush it on

It's your brain cells that will be destroyed if you don't, use a respirator! You can usually get them right with the painting supplies.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

BIN is one of the more potent items on the market. Thankfully the fumes dissipate quickly. You should be fine without the respirator if you have very good ventilation. Let those fumes build up even a little though and be dizzy within minutes.


----------



## joefromcal (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you all for the responses.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Let those fumes build up even a little though and be dizzy within minutes. 

Guess what that means? Dizzy = get respirator:yes:


----------



## joefromcal (Apr 8, 2008)

chrisn,
Thanks for the input. Yeah, I prefer not to take chances. I'm gonna get me a respirator. Thanks again.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

The vehicle in this has alcohol and that is the issue. If windows are kept open you'll likely be ok with some good ventilation. Otherwise you need an organic filter in the respirator as per:
http://www.zinsser.com/pdf/MSDS/_bin_ms.pdf


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

I always brush and roller BIN. If I was gonna spray it I think I'd want a full dive suit:laughing: Those alcohol fumes can get to you in a hurry, and it's a skin irritant, too. I always create cross ventilation as best I can and put a fan in front of a window to exhaust the fumes. The 3M #8577 mask, rated for nuisance level vapors, works fine in that situation. If I can't properly ventilate a room, then I go to my respirator.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

If I was gonna spray it I think I'd want a full dive suit:laughing: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

